# Need subtitles



## kukuku (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, I like classical music, specially piano sonatas, but I never was an opera fan, and the main reason is the language, so I tried to find some operas with subtitles, but it's hard to find. I found some videos on youtube, but I like to have more sources, if someone has a channel on youtube or other links, please post here.

Ps: I'm not looking for a specific opera or compositor, since Opera is new for me, I'm accepting any with subtitles... 

Ps2: Sorry for my english...


----------



## mchriste (Aug 16, 2013)

Most commercially available opera DVDs have subtitles...

Depending on where you're from you may be able to "test drive" them thanks to your local library.

Else you can also find the libretti on the web so you can read the plot as you watch/listen. Good ressources for the latter are:
www.cs.hs-rm.de/~weber/opera/libretto.htm
www.opera-guide.ch

Finally I'm aware that there's also the gray-zone-internet-approach *cough* rutracker *cough* but let's not go there...


----------

